# if i have a size 9.5 boot...



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

depends on boot brand and binding brand i think. you are close to the cusp for many brands.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> can i pretty much assume i want medium sized bindings?


yeah, whats was already said. I know that is a M for Burton bindings, and a L for others. Just check the MFG specs.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Take your boots in when you buy them. I wear an 8.5 Burton Ion and I can fit in either a medium or large Ride binding. Haven't checked others although from what I can tell I'm generally on the bottom of most large bindings and maxed out for some medium bindings.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I wear a 9.5 boot and use a Large Ride SPI binding


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Take your boots in when you buy them. I wear an 8.5 Burton Ion and I can fit in either a medium or large Ride binding. Haven't checked others although from what I can tell I'm generally on the bottom of most large bindings and maxed out for some medium bindings.


i want to buy them online sooo thats not really going to work..


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

Definitely don't assume that. 

I wear a 9 DC boot and use Large Rome Targa bindings.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

go large to be safe


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> go large to be safe


i was thinking about just doing that. if i do, will i be missing out on anything by using a binding that's slightly too big? would using a medium sized binding really make any bit of a difference?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

no a 9 is a large boot


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

Size 9's are typically on the cusp between a M and L binding (obviously depending on binding mfg). As Kirkwood said I would go with a (L) to be safe. Besides, keep in mind, not all boot companies are the same. Right now I wear a 9 DC boot...but in the past have worn 9.5 in others. So if I got a (M) binding it wouldn't be a good thing.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i have US10 and they are in M binders

not meaning to bust balls...... but if you wouldn't buy boots before seeing if they fit yer foot, why would you buy a binder without seeing if it fitted yer boot?

in the EU we have this thing called _common sense_.... which at the very least, would provoke most into checking out the sizing guide on the binder boxes.. 

just saying....


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> i have US10 and they are in M binders
> 
> not meaning to bust balls...... but if you wouldn't buy boots before seeing if they fit yer foot, why would you buy a binder without seeing if it fitted yer boot?
> 
> ...


Hey PS. Don't sugar coat it, tell us how you really feel. But common sense would have to take over somewhere.


----------

